# Sitios de relacionamento



## Katuka

Buenas tardes:

Fui enemiga de esos famosos sitios de relacionamento, me parecía un medio barato de hacer marketing personal y sentirse una celebridad. Creía además que propiciaba la comunicación virtual disgregándo la real, pero... ¿qué importa el medio?
Hoy cuando pregunto por las fotos del último viaje, la respuesta inevitablemente será "están en mi Orkut". Antes de preguntarme mi teléfono, probablemente me preguntarán "Qual é o seu Orkut". Tuve que ceder y tengo que confesar....me gustó.

Mi pregunta es si ese fenómero ocurre y es tan masivo en otros países como aquí, cual es el sitio en cuestión (Orkut, Facebook, Myspace, etc) y finalmente si es algo exclusivo de alguna camada etaria en particular.

Gracias,

Katty


----------



## mirx

Katuka said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Fui enemiga de esos famosos sitios de relacionamento, me parecía un medio barato de hacer marketing personal y sentirse una celebridad. Creía además que propiciaba la comunicación virtual disgregándo la real, pero... ¿qué importa el medio?
> Hoy cuando pregunto por las fotos del último viaje, la respuesta inevitablemente será "están en mi Orkut". Antes de preguntarme mi teléfono, probablemente me preguntarán "Qual é o seu Orkut". Tuve que ceder y tengo que confesar....me gustó.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si ese fenómero ocurre y es tan masivo en otros países como aquí, cual es el sitio en cuestión (Orkut, Facebook, Myspace, etc) y finalmente si es algo exclusivo de alguna camada etaria en particular.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Katty


 
Social networks, o redes sociales en español, son efectivamente un medio muy popular de comunicación.

Orkut es algo completamente brasileño, en México otros como Facebook, myspace, y hi5 son también muy populares. O sea que mi respuesta es, sí, también en México ocurre este fenómeno, lo mismo que en el resto de América, Europa, África y y sé también de varios países asiáticos.

Su uso parece estar muy extendido también en otras generaciones donde el uso del chat o el msn no fue tan popular. Hablo de aquellos con más de 30 y 40.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Katuka said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Fui enemiga de esos famosos sitios de relacionamento, me parecía un medio barato de hacer marketing personal y sentirse una celebridad. Creía además que propiciaba la comunicación virtual disgregándo la real, pero... ¿qué importa el medio?
> Hoy cuando pregunto por las fotos del último viaje, la respuesta inevitablemente será "están en mi Orkut". Antes de preguntarme mi teléfono, probablemente me preguntarán "Qual é o seu Orkut". Tuve que ceder y tengo que confesar....me gustó.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si ese fenómero ocurre y es tan masivo en otros países como aquí, cual es el sitio en cuestión (Orkut, Facebook, Myspace, etc) y finalmente si es algo exclusivo de alguna camada etaria en particular.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Katty


mi respuesta es, sin pensarlo dos veces SI....la verdad es que es un fenómeno de increible crecimiento, se relacionan incluso, niños, jovenes y adultos, y en diferentes grupos, es decir, grupo familiar, grupos de estudio, grupos de amigos de la infancia y adolescencia, en fin, de verdad que es algo que escapa de control y en ocasiones si no se administra adecuadamente puede crear incluso adicción.
Por acá lo más común es el facebook y el Hi5. Aunque antes de estos, estaba el MSN, que aun tiene su público.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Sí, aquí en España también son un fenómeno en auge, que empezó siendo de los más jóvenes, pero que va alcanzando también a las edades maduras. Hoy habla un periódico nacional precisamente de eso, de que los mayores también se incorporan al fenómeno.
De todos modos, yo pienso y creo que la experiencia me lo confirma, que contrariamente a lo que se cree, las personas introvertidas, poco dadas a la comunicación usan mucho menos estos medios que los extrovertidos, aquellos a los que les gusta relacionarse con los demás.
Al principio se decía que estos medios lo usaban los que no podían o tenían dificultades para relacionarse, pero yo creo que no, que el que es tímido, poco comunicativo en la vida real, lo es también en la vida virtual y el que es abierto y comunicativo en la vida real usa más estos medios virtuales, los messengers, los blogs etc.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Katty você sabia que os maiores usuários do orkut estão no Brasil?
O que todos dizem é que é um ótimo jeito de encontrar velhos conhecidos.
ajuda também a manter contato com pessoas que conheceu em outros estados e fica dificil ligar ou mandar correspondência.
Não vejo o orkut como um jeito de auto-promoção e sim como um novo jeito de manter contato!


mirx said:


> Orkut es algo completamente brasileño


Orkut não era brasileiro, quando começou ele era em inglês, eu não sei de que país é, mas tenho certeza que não é brasileiro, por mais que esteja tomado de brasileiros.
Faz uns dois anos que o orkut foi traduzido para o português. Quando eu comecei no orkut era tudo em inglês.


----------



## mirx

WAMORZINHO said:


> Katty você sabia que os maiores usuários do orkut estão no Brasil?
> O que todos dizem é que é um ótimo jeito de encontrar velhos conhecidos.
> ajuda também a manter contato com pessoas que conheceu em outros estados e fica dificil ligar ou mandar correspondência.
> Não vejo o orkut como um jeito de auto-promoção e sim como um novo jeito de manter contato!
> 
> Orkut não era brasileiro, quando começou ele era em inglês, eu não sei de que país é, mas tenho certeza que não é brasileiro, por mais que esteja tomado de brasileiros.
> Faz uns dois anos que o orkut foi traduzido para o português. Quando eu comecei no orkut era tudo em inglês.


 

Google is the owner of Orkut and it was developed by them. When I said that it was completely Brazilian I meant that it was soley (better said mostly) Brazilians who used it.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

mirx said:


> Google is the owner of Orkut and it was developed by them. When I said that it was completely Brazilian I meant that it was soley (better said mostly) Brazilians who used it.


Eu desconfio que o Google comprou o Orkut a uns 2 ou 3 anos, mas o Orkut não foi feito pelo Google.
Ah sim, agora entendi quando disse que os brasileiros são maioria no orkut!


----------



## Mate

A ver si recuerdo cuál era el asunto de este hilo. 

¿Era si los brasileños son o no son mayoría en Orkut?
¿Era acerca de quién desarrolló Orkut?
¿Trataba de establecer quién era el dueño de Orkut?

Si releemos el primer post, cosa que aconsejo, veremos que la pregunta es clara y específica:



> Mi pregunta es si ese fenómero ocurre y es tan masivo en otros países como aquí, cual es el sitio en cuestión (Orkut, Facebook, Myspace, etc) y finalmente si es algo exclusivo de alguna camada etaria en particular.



Por favor, atengámonos a ella.


----------



## gurseal

Katuka said:


> Mi pregunta es si ese fenómero ocurre y es tan masivo en otros países como aquí, cual es el sitio en cuestión (Orkut, Facebook, Myspace, etc) y finalmente si es algo exclusivo de alguna camada etaria en particular.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Katty


Sí. ocurre. Además de Facebook y MySpace, hay otro con el nombre de LiveJournal.


----------



## andre luis

WAMORZINHO said:


> Eu desconfio que o Google comprou o Orkut a uns 2 ou 3 anos, mas o Orkut não foi feito pelo Google.
> Ah sim, agora entendi quando disse que os brasileiros são maioria no orkut!


O Google comprou o Youtube...
Mas o Yahoo já fazia sucesso antes...os grupos de discussão,os fóruns específicos...e também os "fotologs".
Em cache O Orkut não era do Google,mas agora é.
O "Second Life" não vai crescer no Brasil,eu acho.


----------



## Polizón

Katuka said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Fui enemiga de esos famosos sitios de relacionamento, me parecía un medio barato de hacer marketing personal y sentirse una celebridad. Creía además que propiciaba la comunicación virtual disgregándo la real, pero... ¿qué importa el medio?
> Hoy cuando pregunto por las fotos del último viaje, la respuesta inevitablemente será "están en mi Orkut". Antes de preguntarme mi teléfono, probablemente me preguntarán "Qual é o seu Orkut". Tuve que ceder y tengo que confesar....me gustó.


 
Debo confesar que también me resistí durante mucho tiempo. Pero igual terminé cediendo. Y es que -como dice WAMORZINHO- es una manera de encontrar a viejos amigos. He encontrado amigos de la infancia que me cuesta reconocer. El tiempo no pasa en vano. 
Generacionalmente es obvio que la gente más joven es más propensa a estos medios de comunicación. Yo estoy en lo que llamo "base 3 senior", por lo que me costó adaptarme. Y aun no le encuentro el gusto, pero reconozco que me alegra contactar a gente a la que no veo hace más de 20 años.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## danielfranco

Todos nos resistimos al comienzo. Pero, a escondidas, y sin que se entere el respectivo cónyuge, muchos exploramos dichos sitios. He encontrado que hay cierta brecha generacional en todo esto. Los más jóvenes, o más adeptos al cíberespacio, rondan por sitios como myspace y hi5, pero los más viejos (bueno, mayores de treinta), y todos los que negábamos la posibilidad siquiera remota de entrar a esta corriente virtual, nos hallamos en sitios como facebook.
A pesar de que en este país la penetración de la Internet es amplia a lo ancho de muchos sectores de la sociedad, creo que esto de la socialización virtual es un fenómeno que las personas que quieren pasar por respetables, conservadoras y todo un pilar de la sociedad, no frecuentan.

Bueno, pero me añaden a su lista de amigos, ¿eh?
D


----------



## Lusitania

Acá es Hi5 y Myspace, creo que deberá haber mucha gente en Orkut ya que recibo invitaciones casi todos los dias, la mayoria de amigas y amigos de Brasil. 
En Hi5 he encontrado mucha gente amiga que ya no hablaba hace años!


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola todos

Basicamente estoy de acuerdo con la opinión de Pablo de Soto. De otra parte, el fenómeno es mundial. En Colombia el auge ha sido por cuenta de Facebook, tanto que ya se piensa en una versión exclusiva para nuestro país. Se ha convertido en un escapismo mas del público adolescente. Lo que me parece que plantea es la tremenda soledad del individuo en la sociedad actual. Es irónico que a medida que la vida moderna nos proporciona más comodidades y estimulos para ser "felices", nos queda grande comunicarnos en vivo y en directo y preferimos interactuar desde un "perfil". No hay que olvidar la cantidad de sitios creados por estafadores internacionales. En todo caso, deseo la mejor de las suertes a todos los que genuinamente desean y buscan ensanchar su circulo personal.


----------



## space2006

Aquí en España, el más popular es el Tuenti, que es una red social española similar al Facebook.

No creo que este tipo de sitios dificulten la comunicación "en vivo y en directo". De hecho yo lo utilizo muy a menudo para quedar con mis amigos para salir, así que como veis, más que dificultarla, la facilita.


----------



## mirx

space2006 said:


> Aquí en España, el más popular es el Tuenti, que es una red social española similar al Facebook.
> 
> No creo que este tipo de sitios dificulten la comunicación "en vivo y en directo". De hecho yo lo utilizo muy a menudo para quedar con mis amigos para salir, así que como veis, más que dificultarla, la facilita.


 
Se refería, a que es triste que en lugar de hablar en persona con los demás, ahora muchos se esconden tras un perfil y prefieren hacerlo por medio de las computadoras y las cámaras, y no cara a cara.


----------



## KHALIFAH

mirx said:


> Se refería, a que es triste que en lugar de hablar en persona con los demás, ahora muchos se esconden tras un perfil y prefieren hacerlo por medio de las computadoras y las cámaras, y no cara a cara.


Gracias mirx por la aclaración. Entendiste la idea. Principalmente me refiero a cuando las personas pierden el sentido de la realidad y de las oportunidades que brinda la vida para conocer a los demás y confian sus relaciones humanas solamente a un _Dating Service. _Se supone que existen formas y lugares para conocer personas y sacar a flote la sociabilidad, mas acentuada en unos que en otros, pero si uno se fija bien, tan solo en un bar, la salida de un concierto, etc, casi todo el mundo parece actualmente autómata, una extensión del computador, da la impresión de que abordar a alguien va a derivar en una situación desagradable. Mientras que las relaciones humanas se vuelven disfuncionales a todo nivel (familiar, laboral, personal), basta con estar frente a un teclado para "desdoblarse". Desde luego hay que reconocer también que existen sitios serios y que por ese medio algunas personas habrán encontrado lo que buscaban, pero no creo que sea la norma. De lo que si estoy seguro es del valor de un sitio como éste. Desde que me inscribí he ampliado mis conocimientos sobre los idiomas que me interesan y este _thread, _por ejemplo, permite conocer lo que otros piensan en otras partes del mundo y expresarse. Mi posición es: sentido común y dar a cada recurso justo la importancia que tiene, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:



De los lineamientos de este foro:


> El propósito de este foro es ayudar, tanto a los participantes como a los lectores en general, a conocer los aspectos culturales de los distintos países, culturas y grupos de personas.
> 
> *No es una sala de chat ni un lugar para defender o promover puntos de vista personales acerca de cómo deberían ser las cosas. Lo que se busca es ayudar a que comprendamos cómo son las cosas en realidad, y cómo van cambiando a lo largo del tiempo.*
> 
> *Es por eso que pedimos a los participantes que sus respuestas incluyan más que opiniones personales y que no respondan a la parte de un post que solicita dicho tipo de opiniones, si es que en eso consistirá la mayor parte del post. *


(El resaltado es mío).



Les pido por favor que nos atengamos a la pregunta original, tal cual está expresada en el mensaje inicial de este hilo.

Gracias.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Clarísimo.


----------



## Dawei

Aqui, diria que mais que 95% dos estudantes na universidade usam Facebook, nao so para comunicar com outros mas tambem para eventos (se alguem famoso vai visitar, ou alguem vai ter uma festa, sempre tem uma pagina especial no facebook.)

Myspace tambem usa-se, mas Facebook e o mais popular. Acho que a maioria nao sabe o que e Orkut nem hi5. eu so sei de orkut porque tenho um amigo brasileiro, e so sei de hi5 dos meus amigos latinos.

aunque seguro que pronto outra compania vai chegar que e melhor que o Facebook (aqui, acho que nos anos 2000-2002, todos tiveram Xanga; de 2002-2005 Myspace, e 2005-hoje, Facebook...seguro que em 1 ou 2 anos vai ter outro.) Talvez sera Orkut ou hi5, quem sabe. 

(por favor corrijan-me, to na universidade agora e nao tenho meu diccionario)


----------



## Nanon

Yo también cedí hace muy poco. Abrí un perfil en Facebook para reencontrarme con un grupo de amigos con los cuales había perdido el contacto. Al principio no me gustaba mucho la idea, pero me convencí de que era la mejor manera de reanudar esos contactos debido a la distancia geográfica que nos separa, ahora después de casi 15 años.
No escogí Facebook, sino que lo empecé a usar porque el grupo ya existía. Donde resido permanentemente (Francia) es más popular Myspace.

Al mismo tiempo, sucedió que me invitaron a "hacer amistad" en otro sitio... 

Hablando de popularidad y de fenómenos generacionales, en varios países se dan mucho los sitios tipo "Classmate", "Amigos de la escuela", "Copains d´avant"... donde uno puedes ubicar a sus antiguos amigos de infancia.


----------



## vivita28

En Colombia, el facebook se ha vuelto supremamente famoso, ya ves que hasta tus papás y tíos están en facebook, es mucho más que Hi5, myspace y otros....

Es muy extraño encontrar  a alguien que no tenga cuenta en facebook amenos que sea tu abuelita de 80 años que nunca toca el computador jajajaja


----------



## bb008

Hola

Los foros de WR. . Incluso son más completos, no sólo te puedes relacionar o comunicar amistosamente sino que aprendes idiomas, cultura entre otros.

Saludos.-


----------



## Polizón

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Los foros de WR. . Incluso son más completos, no sólo te puedes relacionar o comunicar amistosamente sino que aprendes idiomas, cultura entre otros.
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Buen punto bb. Y entablas amistad con personas a las que quizás nunca llegues a conocer personalmente.
La relación no se circunscribe al foro mismo, sino incluso por medio de mensajes privados a través de los cuales se fomenta la ayuda mutua.
Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Polizón said:


> Buen punto bb. Y entablas amistad con personas a las que quizás nunca llegues a conocer personalmente.
> La relación no se circunscribe al foro mismo, sino incluso a través de mensajes privados a través de los cuales se fomenta la ayuda mutua.
> Saludos.


 
Esto te da una visión más amplia sobre el concepto "COMUNICACIÓN" y "RELACIÓN".

Saludos.-


----------



## ryba

Katuka said:


> Mi pregunta es si ese fenómero ocurre y es tan masivo en otros países como aquí, cual es el sitio en cuestión (Orkut, Facebook, Myspace, etc) y finalmente si es algo exclusivo de alguna camada etaria en particular.



Hola, buenas:

En Polonia también ocurre, la red social más utilizada y de mayor profusión es nasza-klasa.pl (polaco _nasza klasa_ = 'nuestra clase') que fue diseñada para facilitar la reanudación y el mantenimiento del contacto con los amigos de la escuela, de la universidad, etc. Uno se inscribe en la lista de presencia, pone algún dato, puede colgar fotos suyas, fotos de clase, comentarlas, etc., etc. La idea era de encontrar viejas amistades, pero pronto comenzaron a utilizarla hasta niños de 10 años y ahora pocos son los polacos que por lo menos no sepan lo que es nasza-klasa.

Ante el éxito extraordinario de nasza-klasa, el uso de facebook se ve reducido, lo usan mayoritariamente los que han viajado y/o tienen amigos en el extranjero, hablan idiomas, etc.



Katuka said:


> Antes de preguntarme mi teléfono, probablemente me preguntarán "Qual é o seu Orkut".



Jajaj, a modo de curiosidad les comento que, estando en España de intercambio/beca Erasmus, la pregunta "¿Tienes facebook?" la oigo y hago de forma notoria.


----------

